# Ajuda com a GMP

## othxxx

Ola Srs e Sras...

Sou novo aqui, e estou com um probleminha em que acho que podem me ajudar.

Umaa breve historia... Fui em /usr/src/linux e como de costume executei um make menuconfig para mudar alguns parametros no meu kernel. O retorno foi uma mensagem dizendo que nao achou a libgmp, inocentemente eu tentei um emerge gmp e o resultado foi um erro dizendo que nao foi possivel encontrarr um compilador funcional. Futucando um pouco eu descobri que o erro do emerge era o mesmo do make menuconfig, ou seja sem a gmp eu nao instalo  a gmp.

Minha pergunta eh, eu tenho outra maquina com o Gentoo(mesmo profile) posso copiar os arquivos da gmp da maquina que funciona para a que nao funciona? assim ponho o gcc para funcionar e instalo a gmp da maneira tradicional.

Abracos e obrigado.

----------

## othxxx

Resolvi experimentar o que havia proposto sobre copiar os arquivos.

Simplemente copiei /usr/lib/libgmp.so* para a maquina com "defeito". copiei, funcionou, refiz o emerge -v gmp e todo ocorreu bem, apenas com um alerta sobre colisoes de arquivos que foram sobreescritos pelo emerge.

tags para q a solucao seja encontrada:

configure: error: could not find a working compiler, see config.log for details

----------

